# Short Film needs a Post-Production and some of Music.



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello,

Once upon a time there was a film called "This note is not FA".

Yes, I deleted it. I'm sorry.

Another one called "it's not a lie"

All the Best,
G


----------



## SeanM1960 (Sep 26, 2014)

Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> - and will be able to pay some money after release for the film.



If you have no money now, how do you expect to have money to pay for compositions later, after a festival run?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2014)

SeanM1960 @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > - and will be able to pay some money after release for the film.
> ...



Yes, I have no money. Yet. Smile :D


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 26, 2014)

LOL!!! I needed a good laugh.... oh wait... you were serious... I'll send you everything I have RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2014)

guydoingmusic @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> RIGHT NOW!!!!



These words are in the beginning of the film! Ufff.


----------



## kmlandre (Sep 26, 2014)

Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> guydoingmusic @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > RIGHT NOW!!!!
> ...



I think you're going to find this proposal hard to sell around here.

What if a composer were to post on a filmmaker forum that they had composed some music and the filmmakers were invited to spend thousands of dollars on equipment (and even more in time and effort) and maybe - just maybe - some of those films might be considered worthy enough to attach to the music?

I suspect you would find such a proposition at the very least mildly offensive. If you don't, I'd argue that you probably should...

Kurt


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 26, 2014)

Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> I plan to compose and record music myself, but if I'll get extra good ideas I will use some compositions of yours and will be able to pay some money after release for the film. ...



:-D


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 26, 2014)

germancomponist @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to compose and record music myself, but if I'll get extra good ideas I will use some compositions of yours and will be able to pay some money after release for the film. ...
> ...


 That's the part I laughed the hardest about!! I literally laughed out loud. ~o)


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 26, 2014)

guydoingmusic @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> ...



Well, the same here.... .


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2014)

DELETED

good luck


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 26, 2014)

What exactly are "Hollywood f**king S.T.A.R.S."?? and how do I get one?


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 26, 2014)

Son Goku @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> I just tried to attract talented people. This idea was absolutely a big s**t
> 
> good luck



I will tell you a story what happened many years ago:
I was impressed by a film producer who asked the same questions as you did. I sent him some demos of my work what I had produced for his layout. 

You know what?

Two years later I had to notice that my ideas, my composition ideas were used, done by another "composer". 

o-[][]-o


----------



## bbunker (Sep 26, 2014)

Ah, Son Goku...you must be made of tougher stuff than that!

I for one was getting excited there for a second. I mean...normally, to not be paid sucks. But to not be paid by a f&*ing millionaire??!? Now, THAT I need a piece of.

And, just for the record, if you want to do the "look at me, I'm famous, now do whatever I say" route, you should probably do the name and award dropping first. You know, something like: "Hey, I'm Son Goku. I just won my 7th South Wazoo Regional Film Accreditation Board Certificate of Achievement, I'm loaded, I hang out with pornstars. Give me music." START with that. You'll do way better. And don't just say "I hang out with S.T.A.R.S", name some specific famous people, like Billy Baldwin, and imply that if we drop our entire libraries in your dropbox, that we'll get to hang with them too. I'm sure there must have been some "How to be a Hollywood Dirtbag" class that you missed somewhere on your path to the top.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Sep 26, 2014)

Well that was amusing!


----------



## Arbee (Sep 26, 2014)

Son Goku @ Sat Sep 27 said:


> ... or email - f**[email protected]


You lost me right there :lol: , I think maybe someone came here just to take the p...? o-[][]-o 

.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok I'm in. But only if @rctec will ghost write the tracks and give me all the credit :D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 26, 2014)

o[]) Awesome!


----------



## TGV (Sep 26, 2014)

Boy, is that an idiot or what? So the millionaire with a cheesy Dragon Ball nickname plans to compose everything himself, but just wanted some help for free and gets really pissed of when people say they are not interested? Sounds really logical. Let's wait and see if that iTunes link really shows up. Something tells me it won't.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, I love you.

G


----------



## Carles (Sep 27, 2014)

Independently of this thread, and -I'm not saying that this is the case at all- 
(even if forgive me MR. Goku but what you've exposed here honestly sounds a bit weird to me and made me think about sharing next tip).

As a general tip, I think we should be more careful to have any proof of copyright before sharing your music -anywhere-.

In the event of a legal dispute, something as inexpensive as this can be really worth:

"Post a copy of the recording to yourself by special delivery. Clearly mark the envelope so you know what music it holds, but keep it sealed."

(source: http://www.prsformusic.com/aboutus/FAQs/copyrightfaqs/Pages/default.aspx (http://www.prsformusic.com/aboutus/FAQs ... fault.aspx))

Then you'll have a proof of copyright on a very specific date.
You never know what people might be doing (or trying to do) with your music.

It doesn't take much time and is more than affordable.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## PerryD (Sep 27, 2014)

I am a bit curious to check out Mr. Goku's DropBox file to see what music is his...but I'm afraid of opening some malicious virus. Did anyone venture to take a listen?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 27, 2014)

I was oddly worried about the same thing but I saved it as a wave file ran a virus scan on it and opened it within sound forge (instead of double clicking on it), seemed legit no worries. The production could use some tweaks but I actually thought it was well composed.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 28, 2014)

Son Goku @ Sat Sep 27 said:


> psychological fight, etc...
> G



Hmmm…


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Sep 28, 2014)

So you're a rich filmmaker who don't use your money on your art to pay other people, and you compose music yourself but want to exploit us to do free work for a 30 min film just because you have some money that you'll never share? 

You should atleast used a different tactic then what you just pulled off. Get us interested in the project rather than have us focusing on your family's wealth. 

As a fellow film producer to another, your Jedi mind-tricks won't work in this forum.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 28, 2014)

Topic DELETED


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 3, 2014)

guydoingmusic @ Fri Sep 26 said:


> What exactly are "Hollywood f**king S.T.A.R.S."?? and how do I get one?



This one was the best comment. 

S.T.A.R.S is not what is in the sky, but something from horror series game. Hollywood means HOPE. Fu** I mean "There is no FA anymore". You can get one when you're dreaming ZOMBIES.

G


----------



## guydoingmusic (Oct 3, 2014)

Son Goku @ Fri Oct 03 said:


> guydoingmusic @ Fri Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are "Hollywood f**king S.T.A.R.S."?? and how do I get one?
> ...



In the words of Ace Ventura - "Alrighty then!!" ^>| 

And since you don't seem to be from around here... ~o) ...Welcome to the Internets!!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 3, 2014)

Son Goku @ Fri Oct 03 said:


> S.T.A.R.S is not what is in the sky, but something from horror series game. Hollywood means HOPE...


So, this has something to do with Resident Evil? Hmmm... I'm intrigued. I loved that series.

As for Hollywood meaning HOPE... Well, for the naive, maybe.

For your project, I wish you the best. In fact, I hope your powerlevel is over 9000.


----------

